# How often does your columbian make large bowel movements?



## kingofnorse (Mar 4, 2013)

Currently Hodur eats whole ground chicken, currently working on adding some variety to his diet. But I've noticed, that unless he's pooping under the top layer of soil while he's burrowing and I'm missing them when I mix up his substrate, I don't think I have seen him leave a large poop since wednesday or thursday. Now, today I did have him in the sink with some luke-warm(closer to warm) water running and him splashing around in it, he did try to poop. A little poop, tiny compared to his other large poop, and a yellow crusty urate, tiny as well, Then went along running around the sink through the water. 

This is my first tegu and I've only had him for a week now so I'm not sure if this is normal (I'm used to snakes only pooping every 2-3 feeds or so, so it's not far fetched in my mind that he doesn't poop large poops often.)

Any insight provided is awesome! Also! He is still eating like a champ and takes food whenever I offer it and eats about as much as I can imagine his abdomen can handle (You can really see it get full).


----------



## nepoez (Mar 4, 2013)

My tegu is a cricket eater and he poos a large dump everyday at around the same time... which is 1-2 hours after waking up... for monitors constipation is often the cause of dehydration and lots of that is from not having a moist burrow... I'm not sure if that applies to tegus since I'm new to this!


----------



## kingofnorse (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah, I don't know if I can point it at dehydration, his ambient humidity is 60-70 based on the gauge I have on his hot side. so the sub-level will be more humid since I can see the moisture through the glass beneath the surface.


----------

